# Word for the day  malapropism



## Josiah (Mar 23, 2015)

malapropism
[mal-uh-prop-iz-uh m] 


noun

1. an act or habit of misusing words ridiculously, especially by the confusion of words that are similar in sound.

2. an instance of this, as in “Lead the way and we'll precede.”.

_"We cannot let terrorists and rogue nations hold this nation hostile or hold our allies hostile."
   George W. Bush

"Marie Scott... has really plummeted to the top."
   Alan Weeks

"She's really tough; she's remorseful."
   David Moorcroft

"This is unparalyzed in the state's history."
   Gib Lewis, Texas Speaker of the House



_


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2015)

Ah, Mrs Malaprop, a _caricature_ in Sheridan's play 'The Rivals'


----------



## Shirley (Mar 23, 2015)

When I saw this, I Googled malapropism. Some of them are really funny, especially some by kids.  

Josiah, thanks for doing the word of the day.  I am finding them interesting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2015)

Yogi Berra was famous for his malapropisms ... 





"When you get to a fork in the road, take it

"I didn't really say everything I said"

"Nobody goes there anymore because it's too crowded."

"We have a good time together, even when we're not together"

"Our similarities are different"

"We make too many wrong mistakes"

"Slump? I ain't in no slump... I just ain't hitting"

"You can observe a lot by watching"

"It gets late early around here..."

"A nickel ain't worth a dime anymore"

"If I didn't wake up I'd still be sleeping"

"I usually take a two hour nap from 1 to 4"

"If you don't know where you're going, you'll wind up somewhere else"

"The future ain't what it used to be"

"If they don't want to come, you can't stop them"

"Always go to other people's funerals otherwise they won't go to yours"

"You have to give 100 percent in the first half of the game. If that isn't enough, in the second half, you have to give what is left."

"Never answer an anonymous letter"

"Think! How the hell are you gonna think and hit at the same time?"

"Why buy good luggage? You only use it when you travel!"

"Ninety percent of this game is half mental."

When asked what makes a good manager of a baseball team, he said "A good ball club"

When asked what time it is, he said "What? You mean right now?"

When he was asked if first baseman Don Mattingly had exceeded expectations, Yogi said "I'd say he's done more than that!"

His wife Carmen asked where he would like to be buried, to the reply "Surprise me!"

He was told that he looked cool in his summer suit by the Mayor of New York's wife, and he said "You don't look so hot yourself"

At a dinner in an Italian restaurant, he was asked how many slices should be cut in his pizza, and he replied "You better make it four, I don't think I could eat eight"


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm always surprised when I mention Mrs. Malaprop and nobody knows who I'm talking about. It's not like she's new on the scene...


----------



## Josiah (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot Phil. You're really good at coming up with great examples, just like Yogi was a great clutch hitter.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sure that many of Yogi's malapropisms were genuine creations out of the blue, but once he got famous for them, I suspect he had a malaprop ghost writer.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 23, 2015)

Only heard of Yogi Bear not the other one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Only heard of Yogi Bear not the other one.



"Yogi" (real name Lawrence) was a famous catcher for the New York Yankees from the mid-'40's to the mid-'60's, then went on to become a coach and manager. I believe he's in the Baseball Hall of Fame, hopefully not for his funny quotes.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! I am gonna start my own dictionary courtesy of Josiah!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 23, 2015)

Me too Shirley!


----------

